# Kian and the water



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, every other weekend we travel up north about 3 hours from our home in the city to our cottage.
Two weeks ago we were up and I introduced our then 41/2 month old Kian to the lake. He wanted nothing to do with it...fine, baby steps right?
So, this past weekend we headed up to the cottage once again and he had his usual great time running around, chasing chipminks, digging new holes, chasing bees (he seriously has problems : ).
It was a very warm day and with the amount he was running around I could tell it was time to take him back to the water. At virst he was alittle hesitant. Then he realized how refreshing the water was on his paws. One, paw in, then the next, the next and then before you know it he was loving it. He was running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, it was quite a site I tell you.
So I decided to take him out because he had his leash on still and I did not want it to get caught on anything. I took him out and he starts freaking out and jumping around like crazy cause he wanted back in.
I think he found his second home. Now, if we could only find a way to always be up there I think he would be in heaven.

Here are a few pictures, enjoy.

Kian standing in the water.









Kian actually swimming...good for you buddy!
I actually call this the Monster of Bay Lake.









And as we all know, the faces these V's have when running full tilt is nothing short of hilarious...
Look at me, I'm Krazy Kian.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Breath taking pictures !!!

Adorable Dog .


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

You gotta love that last shot. It's just such a typical V shot.


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh my god. He's so cute. I hope our Casey is that cute & loves water. She's got three rivers here to enjoy!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

ABSOLUTLY GORGEOUS V! X


----------

